# Help can't get my P60 or P45



## BurritoQueen (2 Jan 2008)

*x*

I am an American. I was let go from my company. I was an employee of the company for 22 months. This accountant signed my annual work permit applications and paid my salary as a direct debit into my personal bank account from the company bank account.

I never recieved a 'pay-slip' per se because (alibet naively) I thought the direct debit was proof of my employment along with my stamped passport and guarda 'card'. 

The company has refused to isssue my P60 and P45 for the last 14 months and as a result I've been unable to get my unemployment benifits or enact all my unemployment payment protection insurance I purchased on my credit cards, car payments, loans etc. I have a feeling that perhaps she didn't pay the state employers tax and is trying to avoid close inspectio0n of the books? This accountant is close personal friends with the three company directors

I've called the revenue office over 23 times and written 12 letters. They say that they're clear that they are getting stonewalled but they can't enforce the company to issue these documents. I don't know what to do I'm a non-EU national and I'm having a hard time getting work without verification of my previous employment via the P60. Not to mention I'm going to lose my cas as I can't engage my unemplyment insurance and I don't have a job etc., etc.,...This doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Jan 2008)

*Re: Am I eligible to receive the dole?*

I would try contacting the DETE Employment Rights Section for advice/assistance.


----------



## shipibo (2 Jan 2008)

Try http://www.flac.ie


Talk to Industrial relations solicitor, FLAC can recomend one.

If in Dublin, this may be you ...

Immigrant Legal Advice [broken link removed] [broken link removed] 
MACRO Community Resource Centre,
Green Street,
Dublin 7. (corner of Nth King Street)
Tel: (01) 865 62301st & 3rd Thursday:
7:00-8:00pm


----------



## Brendan Burgess (2 Jan 2008)

Were there any other employees let go who might be in the same situation? Could you pool resources with them? 

Have you tried contacting the directors directly. They have ultimate responsibility for the affairs of the company. 

You should send a registered letter telling the employer that unless you get the appropriate documentation within 7 days, you will be reporting them to the Revenue Investigation Unit on suspicion of revenue fraud. 

Whether this works or not, you should report them. 

When you say "the accountant", so you mean an employee of the company or an auditor or external accountant? If they are qualified, then you should complain them to their Institute.  You will be told that they can't intervene, but they will probably refer the question to her.

Brendan


----------



## Welfarite (3 Jan 2008)

Did you actually make a claim for Jobseeker's Benefit or Allowance? SW can instigate non-compliance action against the employer of foot of the fact that the employer will not issue P45 or P60.


----------



## CMCR (4 Jan 2008)

You may find this document on www.citizensinformation.ie useful, it's called .


----------

